# Is it that bad?



## alangoggin (Mar 7, 2011)

I've just logged on today to see members disapearing left right and centre.

Is it as bad as it seems? I'm using my iPhone to post and read reports and I can't see any adverts or anything unusual looking. I've never heard of verticalscope or seeing what they have done to other forums.

Cheers
Alan


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

The potential for it to go to shit is now there. We saw a quick glimpse when we first transferred of what this mob do. Links were inserted into members' posts to unrelated commercial sites. The new owners backed off quickly when a stink was kicked up but the dye has been cast. We've worked hard and prided ourselves that this has always been a place that was fiercely independent. The idea of some mob of Canadians making money from our community is revolting.


----------



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

Google chrome + Addblocker plus (both free) fix the look of the forum - but the feel and spirit of the place may be harder to mend.
My inner optimist is fighting with my inner realist, and loosing.


----------



## alangoggin (Mar 7, 2011)

Spork I think you miss red my post. I don't see any adverts!

Thanks for the reply Sam I see where your coming from. Things are a bit clearer now. I'm shocked they thought they could get away with putting advert links into previously posted reports. That's just shitty


----------

